
Show HN: Amp – A text editor for your terminal, written in Rust - wasted_intel
https://amp.rs/launch
======
xstartup
>> Written in Rust, a modern, low-level, high-performance language without
garbage collection.

"safe" is missing.

~~~
nukeop
The "high performance" claim is misleading, when there are languages like C.

------
brianjking
Having some screenshots might be nice.

~~~
steveklabnik
a screenshot shows up on desktop, but not on mobile, it seems.

~~~
wasted_intel
Yep. The site is responsive, and it was tricky to fit something properly onto
a smaller width device. :)

------
gepoch
For another small rust text editor project see Iota:
[https://github.com/gchp/iota](https://github.com/gchp/iota)

------
erezsh
I'm already comfortable with Vim. Is there anything in Amp that might tempt me
to switch?

------
equalunique
>inspired by Vi/Vim

Ok. I'm interested!

